# Increase drilldown 1000 rows limit?



## Vidar (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi

Is there a way to increase the 1000 rows limit of a drill down from PowerPivot?
This page suggest to open a dialog box called "Connection Properties" and change the limit there.
But I don't know how to find the Connection Properties.
http://www.accountingweb.co.uk/article/what-expect-new-style-powerpivot-2012/525248

Vidar


----------



## MD610 (Jul 31, 2012)

In the regular excel part of your workbook, go to the Data tab. There you will see a section called Connections. In the Connections part you will see Properties. Go into Properties and towards the bottom of the Usage tab you will see OLAP Drill Through. This is where you can adjust the number of records you get when you double click a value in your pivot.


----------



## Vidar (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you MD!


----------

